# Vast Change in Sperm Count



## spadunk (Mar 17, 2011)

Help!

Me and the Wife have had been trying for a baby for 2 years before seeking help.  When tests were done I was found to have a low sperm count (approximately 3.5 Mil) with generally poor quality sperm as well.  Following repeat tests which were all similar we had 2 rounds of ICSI on the NHS which were both unfortunately unsuccessfully.

We then investigated going to a well known clinic in London who have extremely good success rates.  On attending the initial consultation and having another sperm test we were told the count was approximately 35 Mill with all other measures of quality above average! We were obviously shocked and told that we could probable get away with IUI allthough they would recommend at least IVF.

We were both obviously extremely confused and shocked, with my Wife now blaming herself.  Before going any furthe we asked for another test 6 week later through our GP's.  This however came back at 3 million!

We are now so confused and not sure where 2 turn! No one seems to no if this variance is possible and the clinic in London are not forthcoming with answers.

We are now also starting to doubt the clinic in London which my Wife had her heart set on as being our only hope!  I am not sure I could continue with a clinic which potentially has either messed up the test or mixed up the samples!

Any advice, reassurance or information will be greatfully received!

Thanks in advance

confused and desperate


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there, I hope you dont mind a girl replying on the lads chat page but I did a search for the same topic and I saw your post.

My husband and I have been on the waiting list for NHS IUI treatment for a year now. Last April they took a sample from him and the results came back at 75million and good movers but today he handed in a sample for my IUI today and they told me it was now down to between 2-3million and quite lazy. This has obviously concerned me and the nurse said its probably down to ill health, drugs or smoking but NONE of those apply to him. 

Ive googled a lot about this today and some sites suggest that stress, alcohol and caffine can affect a mans sperm quality but we've been left confused by it. I'm not even sure if IUI will work for us now and Im gutted cos we've waited so long for it to start. Im going back tomorrow for another scan so I'm going to ask for more answers. I'll let u know if anything new is said.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

I also meant to add that we've also wondered if the hospital have mixed his samples up, either the ones done last year or the sample today. Obviously thats an extremely worrying thing but I just wonder how easy/hard it is for samples to be mixed up. I pray to god thats never happened with anyone but it does make you question why tow samples can have such dramatic results!


----------



## jumpa (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, we had a similar experience. DP's had analysis done on NHS twice and both were poor on several levels - we were told that icsi was our only hope.

We've just had private tx and the results from the private clinic came back normal both before our tx and on the day of egg collection so in the end we went with ivf not icsi. We trust our clinic and at first DP though that the NHS test was done too long after he'd done the sample etc. but he's also been taking Wellman, so I don't know what to think.

I've also tried to Google this and found WHO stats that show that sperm quality can vary drastically over the course of a year and there are loads of factors that affect the results, but it's still confusing. My acupuncturist (who's been through all this himself) swears that private clinic analysis is more accurate than NHS, although I think it's extremely unlikely that the samples have been mixed up or something.

Sorry I can't give any answers, but the main thing is not to blame yourselves in any way. If you do decide to have tx then it's the SA results on the day that matter, and the clinic should tell you how to maximise your chances.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah thanks for that.  I was wondering if private clinics were more efficient at analysing samples. I also wondered if the way the samples were handed in made a difference. I know it sounds silly but both samples were done at home and dropped off at hospital. The first time the sample was put in his coat pocket (when it showed 75m) but today I was told by a nurse to put it in my bra to keep it close to body temperature (was 2-3m) and Im paranoid that I got the sample too hot. Im probably just desperate to find out the cause of it but I guess we might not find out. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Madasatruck (Jul 31, 2011)

It does seem to be a common story. My husband had 2 SA's done at the same clinic, both were under a million. On the actual day of fertilisation using ICSI, his sample was 27 million.....they even came to see us prior to ICSI just to double check it was the same man!

Just had another SA done at our new clinic 9 months later...back to below the million! No reasons to explain any of this. He has been taking vit C / Zinc when he remembers but the lab staff said this was unlikely to have made the improvement...proved by the fact that it is back down again.

Sorry no answers but just want you to know you are not alone with this strange pattern. The only thing different was that when he got the good result he had been off work for a week and was relaxed, rested and hydrated as I make him drink gallons of water when he is at home. All 4 samples done on site and tested on site.

Good luck to everyone with their treatments.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Its so bizzare that the results would change so much but I guess its possible that a hydrated rested body would be healthier than a tired, stressed one. I did read somewhere that drinking lots of water can help so I reckon for his next test we'll be doing everything possible to see if it makes a difference!


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

My husband and I have just been in for our 3rd attempt embryo transfer today and one of things I asked about was the aperm analysis over the three tries.  The first was 9 million and then it went up to 49 million and then back down to 11 million.  When I questioned this the embrologist said it is not unusual for the samples to fluctuate like this.  She even said that this rise and drop was not really very big and it can fluctuate by a lot more than this.  She seemed quite unconcerned about it and re-assured us that we shouldn't worry about this.  She did say sometimes it might be due to if hubby feeling a bit poorly or run down.  Hope this puts some minds at rest and hope you get the answers and outcome you are all hoping for


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

George,

Thanks for that. Since posting on this thread Ive read lots of different stories on different forums of people all saying the same thing. I was just really worried cos it was such a big drop and I was worried that it would drop to nothing.

Time will tell.....

Thanks for the info


----------



## andy63 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Jules,
My wife and i have had two iui and two ivf and the main thing our consultant has said is that sperm is produced on a three month cycle. The quality of what your producing now depends on what you ate or drank or smoked 3 months ago. Please dont think if your taking wellman for three or four weeks before your test it will make a difference on that specific test. I started with around 70 million and now, due to a healthy diet, giving up smoking and beer and generally trying, sometimes in vain i might add, am up to 165 million. 
Try and remember the three month rule and see what happens.

Very best of luck for your journey.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there,

I posted last month about hubbys sperm count dropping from 75million to under 3million and I thought Id update.

Yesterday I had another IUI done and they said his count had gone back up to 65million! We've thought back to what was going on 3 months ago and cant think whats been different. He hasnt been ill for a long long time and our diets have always been a healthy vegetarian one. The only thing we can think of is that 3months ago it was Xmas and he had some time off work to destress.  Possibly this combined with one month of Wellman has seemed to help but we'll never know for sure.

Also, I noticed that we have a BFP since last posting! Congratulations!!!!


----------

